# ***** Crimean peninsula *****



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vesna_v_gurzufe_333473/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Winter in the Crimean mountains 









http://photographers.com.ua/picture..._oblaka_sergej_sneg_fotograf_lta_itov_448934/



Igor L. said:


> Above the Clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Palace of Prince Golitsyn 



Igor L. said:


> http://gaspra.biz/page/dvorets-golitsyna


Palace Dulber



Igor L. said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ua/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Balaklava, Sevastopol*



Harisson said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/alaklava_panorama_467192/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/polinazaitseva



























by Alex Sakhnenko



































by Aleksander Chernousov





















































by Alex Sakhnenko

















http://www.more.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreika


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Сергей Глухоман http://www.panoramio.com


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61600276









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61601579









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61813922


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos once again from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://i.photographers.com.ua/thumbnails/ln/852/450852.jpg


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/picture...re_mys_novyj_svet_skaly_ukraina_ernoe_482611/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/483015/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://my-sokol.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://zhossan.io.ua








http://ljoha.io.ua/album




































Night Yalta








http://crawfish.io.ua/album.php?idas=533680


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gurzuf



























http://eni.io.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/487055/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/picture...lastochka_lastochkino_gnezdo_more_lta_491681/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/tumangir


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, breathtaking photos from the Crimean peninsula...:cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^+1...


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

:eek2:
I think I will consider spending my next summer over there! <3


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://crimeahouses.com.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/535354/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Shulc said:


>











by shturmbanfurer








http://www.panoramio.com/user/3917166








by Vadim Korol


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.crimea-vip.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/map/?user=55240

















http://www.panoramio.com/user/94206


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/map/?user=5188780


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://istok.zp.ua


























http://www.panoramio.com/user/2611103


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.panoramio.com/map/?user=55240








http://www.panoramio.com/user/5080651








http://www.panoramio.com/user/316879








http://www.panoramio.com/map/?user=62601








http://www.panoramio.com/user/2611103


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/novyj_svet_krym_536553/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Gurzuf at night








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnoj_gurzuf_536812/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Last photo is really great :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kvochka


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladmar4/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sudak2012/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nade4kanadusha








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/marina-mashulya/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lunushka78/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sashkakirilenko/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zaqws3








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shulga10/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/portfolio-mazur/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olga-reznik1/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/oly-kamonina/



































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zmac-2010/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/de-yurij/

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyubovbaklanova/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kirmivas/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ser-yogik69/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/demian757/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/deev/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ekaterinabogatyr/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yalta *


.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








by Rednippled http://www.flickr.com/photos/rednippled/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Sevastopol City Municipality*

.



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackdrago/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tifsimon/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brombags/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zmac-2010/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

Yalta night in the fog

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnaja_lta_v_tumane_543614/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Ukraine and especially from Yalta and Sevastopol :cheers:


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

superodesit said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/12272/


!!!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory_demerdzhi_krym_more_oblaka_tuman_tuchi_548207/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible landscapes....:cheers2:


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/23899/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

Balaclava



http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/555504/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

_Photo taken from Mount Ai-Petri. Downstairs highlights Yalta, above you can see the Milky Way_


http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/556530/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Igor L. said:


> *Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

113....is.......extraordinary. As is the others are sweet also. Wonderlust..:uh:kay::uh:kay::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Hurzuf*



Igor L. said:


> *Founded*: 555 (6th century!)
> *Population*: 8,676
> 
> Hurzuf is a small town in Krym /Crimea/, Southern Ukraine.
> ...


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

nice! Thanks for photos.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome panoramic photo on # 134. :cheers:


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

So huge unrealised potential for tourism.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimean Mountains*

Above the Clouds









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nad-oblakami-585805/









http://shulga55.35photo.ru/photo_496470/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Moments when spring is coming to Crimea*





































*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Untitled by Dave Proffer, on Flickr


Untitled by Dave Proffer, on Flickr


Untitled by Dave Proffer, on Flickr



31.3.13 Yalta . Nikita . Botanical garden by Lumb.ru, on Flickr


Chufut-Kale by MANNOOR, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitoni_i/8641634437/




































http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://cit.ua​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.crimee.com.ua









http://cit.ua​


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

*Crimea in May*





















Photo credit: http://max-smolyar.livejournal.com/


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

Photo credit: http://max-smolyar.livejournal.com/


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

Photo credit: http://max-smolyar.livejournal.com/


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

Photo credit: http://max-smolyar.livejournal.com/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Gorgeous country


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

*Evpatoria*
my photos


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

*Beautiful Crimea*


























http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/528534.html


















http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/530162.html










http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/528534.html


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6726/67700761.cf/0_abbb5_7ca77baf_orig.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9154/67700761.cf/0_abbb6_112e7392_orig.jpg









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC%20%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B8&search_author=TAURUS-FOTO&

*Bahchisaray*
The old Crimean capital








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/taurus-foto/view/326715?page=4









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC%20%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%85%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9&search_author=mihalchuk.svetl&









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC%20%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%85%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9/users/mihalchuk.svetl/view/594030?page=0&search_author=mihalchuk.svetl&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC%20%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%85%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9/users/Yudenkov93/view/539939?page=0&search_author=Yudenkov93&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC%20%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%85%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9/users/murash66/view/491107?page=0&search_author=murash66&how=week&type=image

Uspensky monastery








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%91%D0%B0%D1%85%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%20%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%85%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B0/users/edenway/view/169566


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8B%20%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC%D0%B0/users/s.anashkevitch/view/679490?page=0&search_author=s.anashkevitch&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8B%20%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC%D0%B0/users/s.anashkevitch/view/679488?page=0&search_author=s.anashkevitch&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%8B%20%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%BC%D0%B0/users/s.anashkevitch/view/679480?page=0&search_author=s.anashkevitch&how=week&type=image









http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/530442.html









http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/530442.html









http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/530442.html









http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/530699.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym-kimmeriya-karadag-more-gory-pejzazh-628766/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://kotenkofoto.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Mountain lake in the Crimean mountains









http://kotenkofoto.livejournal.com/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

*Autumn morning in the old Bahchisarae ...*











http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/baxchisaraj-krym-rassvet-649149/


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krym-skaly-zelenogorje-skaly-636038/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krym-tuman-635425/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/osennij-obzor-594931/


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)




----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

*Guardians of the valley of ghosts*










http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym-more-gory-667048/


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

*Crimea*



















credit: sergeydolya.livejournal.com


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

credit: http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

credit: http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Koktebel Dolphinarium *



Igor L. said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/delfiny_modeli_podvodnye_sjemki_503671/





Igor L. said:


> The Black Sea near the coast of Crimea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.crimea-vip.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sudak town











http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Vineyards in Crimea









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krym-vinogradniki-671423/


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Crimea











































http://den-belitsky.livejournal.com/


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

I just wonder that why is water red in Lake Siwash?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Может не украинцы, а казаки? А до казаков народы кавказа и ... Вернуть назад куда? В Российскую Империю? У вас вполне объяснимая агония, к сожалению вы видимо не замечаете, что фашисты ходят у вас в городах, накрывают угрозами всякого у кого иные взгляды, и понятно, что это не из-за Крыма, Крым катализатор который выплеснул все ваши европейские ценности накопленные за 23 года. Это ли демократия 21 века? это анархия и террор, от которого страдают обычные люди!


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

пока в Крыму не было российских оккупантов никаких эксцессов там не было, всё мирно и спокойно. Как только появились оккупанты -начался террор. Уже есть несколько убитых, журналистов российские бандиты похищают , избивают, не дают работать.
Рашка, пшла вон с украинского Крыма!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3271747/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Русские оккупировали Крым больше 200сот лет назад, с тех пор его и не покидали, а украинским он никогда и не был даже находясь в Украине. А для местных оккупантами всегда была Украина, как для русских так и для татар, которых вы не признавали










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5370856/


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Zig_Zag said:


> Русские оккупировали Крым больше 200сот лет назад, с тех пор его и не покидали, а украинским он никогда и не был даже находясь в Украине. А для местных оккупантами всегда была Украина, как для русских так и для татар, которых вы не признавали


The same Hitler said about "germanic" Poland and Czech rep. 
you're a latent neonazi uke:
_____________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Zig_Zag said:


> фашисты ходят у вас в городах, накрывают угрозами всякого у кого иные взгляды, и понятно, что это не из-за Крыма, Крым катализатор который выплеснул все ваши европейские ценности накопленные за 23 года. Это ли демократия 21 века? это анархия и террор, от которого страдают обычные люди!


again...
your Russian media is spreading lies and propaganda 
actually nothing has happened that would threaten ''defenceless'' Russians in Ukraine, especially in Crimea 









http://500px.com/photo/47659800


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> again...
> your Russian media is spreading lies and propaganda
> actually nothing has happened that would threaten ''defenceless'' Russians in Ukraine, especially in Crimea


I think that's true and the same lies and propaganda about Russian military forces in Ukraine.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Shocking how the Russian people don't know what their own government has done. I have to give it to them though. They're masterful at controlling what ordinary Russians know, what ordinary Russians see, etc. It's enough to make Hitler blush.

Meanwhile the whole world watches minute by minute play by play of the Russian invasion. :hammer:


----------



## rs4ftw (Oct 20, 2013)

isaidso said:


> Shocking how the Russian people don't know what their own government has done. I have to give it to them though. They're masterful at controlling what ordinary Russians know, what ordinary Russians see, etc. It's enough to make Hitler blush.
> 
> Meanwhile the whole world watches minute by minute play by play of the Russian invasion. :hammer:


Are you out of your mind? Stop watching CNN for a change.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Message to all here:
*This is a photo thread, not a political one. Please stop posting right now those political comments otherwise this thread will be locked*
Thanks


----------



## Moskauer (Sep 2, 2011)

А чего тут окраинцы в своих сообщениях факи раздают и оскорбления в отношении России и ее президента? Это правилами форума допускается? За это разве не банят? Может быть обратиться к модераторам? Пусть фильтруют базар. И не надо окраинцам ничего доказывать. Это бесполезно.


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

http://img-d.photosight.ru/009/3564849_large.jpeg


----------



## konstruct (May 4, 2012)

@ kaqla dougfa: Both Russians and Ukrainians have history that is tied to modern day ukraine. You can't just say ukraine is for ukrainians, its for russians as well. Look at switzerland they speak german italian and french, and they live in peace. Why can't you stop living in the past and and accept that ukraine is not a homogenous country with only one ethnicity.


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

^^what this post? Ukraine is home to over 100 nationalities and all admit it  In Crimea, the de facto official language were 3: Russian, Ukrainian and Crimean Tatar. Infringement of the Russian language was not.

problems for National Minorities appeared at a time when the invaders seized the Crimea.



> Minorities in Crimea complain OSCE violation occupiersA large number of representatives of national minorities living on the territory of the Crimean peninsula , have requested the OSCE regarding the violation of their rights of self-proclaimed authorities of CrimeaThis was stated by OSCE High Commissioner on National Minorities, Astrid Thors in conversation with Deputy Foreign Minister of Ukraine Sergey oxalis , Tsenzor.NET reports quoting the press service of the Foreign Ministry.During the conversation Torso reported numerous appeals to her national minorities living on the territory of the Crimean peninsula, with information about the violation of their human self-proclaimed authorities of Crimea. In this regard, the Commissioner expressed concern about the possible mass departure of refugees from other regions of the Crimea in Ukraine.Also during the meeting the sides discussed the opportunities and tools OSCE to monitor the situation with the rights of national minorities on the territory of Ukraine and Crimea in particular. Source : http://censor.net.ua/n277575



Only in Lviv region have expressed a desire to come in 2085 refugees from Crimea











http://photographers.com.ua/photo/rassvet-na-kabanjem-perevale-741747/


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

konstruct said:


> @ kaqla dougfa: Both Russians and Ukrainians have history that is tied to modern day ukraine. You can't just say ukraine is for ukrainians, its for russians as well. Look at switzerland they speak german italian and french, and they live in peace. Why can't you stop living in the past and and accept that ukraine is not a homogenous country with only one ethnicity.


Oh my god.:nuts:.. what's wrong with you? i think you saw too much russian Goebbels style propaganda. Ukrainians aren't nazis and we don't want Ukraine for Ukrainians. We want russian army left Ukraine and live in piece with everyone, EVERYONE. But NOW i, like most Ukrainians absolutely hate Putin's nazi Russia and most Russians which support Putinuke:

to moderator: Sorry i just answered the question. i'll add few Crimean non political photos



























http://www.krim.biz.ua


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

*Ancient Tzar Mitridat tomb near Kerch*



























http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/220708.html


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

Ancient Greek cities- *Chersonesus *












































http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/218043.html


----------



## neromancer (May 24, 2009)

*Panticapaeum*



































http://vvarg.livejournal.com/316273.html









http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2011/fotowork266/fotowork266.21.JPG


----------



## Oslo2022 (Nov 7, 2011)

It is terrible to witness what is happening to Ukraine´s Riviera (comparable by potential popularity to Cote d´Azour in France or Costa Del Sol in Spain) in these days.


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/photo/sred-skal-otvesnyh-748436/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.ua/photo/laskovyy-zakat-na-demerdzhi-764403/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.ljpoisk.ru/archive/13572227.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.ua/photo/kapchik-krim-krym-mys-mys-kapchik-736301/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://1200-dpi.livejournal.com/145236.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://world2013.uol.ua/text/6102392/plato-ay-petri-v-krymu/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.ua/photo/my-vidali-takie-dali-ii-773768/


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful country :cheers:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

superodesit said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/photo/sred-skal-otvesnyh-748436/


Magnificent


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.ua/photo/rozhdenie-novogo-dnya-774164/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/roundtheworld1?z=photo-42763042_333247393/album-42763042_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gk-bank.livejournal.com/256250.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gk-bank.livejournal.com/256250.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/720866.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/720866.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/720866.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.ua/photo/vecher-nad-balaklavoy-666791/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## moosefoot (Aug 7, 2013)

Some 2014 photos by the user Импозатный (original thread) from a few weeks ago, mostly from the city of Utes (just north-east of the famous city of Yalta):


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.ua/photo/817723/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.ua/OlegFesenko/album/61957/


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

NO STOP!!!!!!! THIS IS YOUR STUPID PUTIN PROPAGANDA!!!! ALL THESE PHOTOS ARE FAKE!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Holiday time *




























http://ru.krymr.com/
http://www.travel.ru/
http://otpusk-v-krimu.ru

*2014*





*2015*





*Back in the USSR* (2015) 





*Unfortunately, many forum users do not understand Russian.

*Food shortages in Crimea
*








http://ru.krymr.com/content/news/27047059.html



>


^^ ^^
It's Ukrainian trolleybuses. Crimea received theirs before the occupation.


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

http://i.krymedia.ru/m/880x0/1280861.jpg

Wow, new technology in road construction http://i.krymedia.ru/m/880x0/1280861.jpg. New public transport - cheep russian minibus http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/13/46/01/1346013.jpg
But Crimea realy needs a lot of post cars, because russian post - only one delivery company worked in Crimea now.
Let be honest - under russian occupation Crimea becomes an military base without any good feature.


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

^^:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Nothing funny, it is really sad


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Avangard-55 said:


> *New temporary airport-terminals, till new will be ready*


When does changing exterior of something makes it 'new'? Airport terminals were build long time ago


----------



## Moskauer (Sep 2, 2011)

"Occupied, hungry and deserted" the Crimea



**RS** said:


> *ОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ. Город счастливых людей*


----------



## Moskauer (Sep 2, 2011)

The airport in Simferopol




Ysh said:


> аэропорт в симферополе
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Moskauer said:


> "Occupied, hungry and deserted" the Crimea


:lol: :lol: :lol:
It looks funny when on the seaside promenade walks ~80 people. In previous years there were so many people, that there wasn't room to sneeze.



Kænugarður said:


>


^^ ^^ ^^
5:49 - The pro-Russian resident of Sebastopol admits that very few tourists (20 times less than in previous years)


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Moskauer said:


> "Occupied, hungry and deserted" the Crimea


nice to see some people still live in Crimea. It is really great that riding on skateboard and walking streets is not outlawed in occupied Crimea yet
Take a look at another great photo - North Korea street 
https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8474/8116340349_247ac4eec1_b.jpg
It proves that everything is great in this country


----------



## Chernomorets (May 9, 2014)

а куда делась надпись Crimean peninsula *(Ukraine)*? С какой стати перекрутили название темы от автора? *Romashka01* кто то спрашивал, согласен он на это переиначивание?


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Making photos during off-season and compare it with some old, maybe during season isn't really objective, what?
In 2013 the 1 million passagnger landed in October in Simferopol, this year in May. So there are no tourists in Crimea and no possibility to come there?
BWT it's not just a new fassade at the airport, also new interior, to handle all the passangers, until new terminal is ready.

The empty supermarkt-regals, are just, because Ukraine stoped the traffic to crimea or hinder it. There also was a problem with gas and water as I heard. But that's Ukraines foul. Wait till the bridge is ready, and than compare it. 

And what's the problem, with the construction-technique? It's not new? Should there be new technical at every street-construction? It doesen't matter, how old it is as long as it works and new streets are build.

As I know in Russia the holiday season begans in June. So post some photos of season. By the way of course the number of tourists decreased last from Ukraine and other countries, but lok at the whole number of tourists. And maybe it will be even lower this year, I'm sure, it will raise with the years. 
I even read an article, that many people from Germany (mostly Germans from Russia) have interest to spend their holidays in Crimea.


Of course you are exposed to ukrainian propaganda (I've saw some funny but also disturbing things in german TV about ukrainian propaganda), but you shouldn't believe everything they are telling you there.


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

It's not propaganda, it's the sad realities.

Video captured by resident of the Crimea:






hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> nice to see some people still live in Crimea. It is really great that riding on skateboard and walking streets is not outlawed in occupied Crimea yet


:nuts::nuts::nuts: stop trolling please. these are happy people with some day-to-day cares just like anybody else in the world and they voted to reunite, isn't that what democracy is supposed to mean? Admit it and calm down already. 

A side note, yeeeeah, they are smiling 'cause they are made to do so under the threat of death penalty from Putin's mercenraries which are hiding and monitoring the enslaved nation from under every bush and roof in the city :lol:


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

How do you know whether they voted?


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

:bash:ahh yeah I forgot, russian militaries forced them to vote for Russia, right.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> How do you know whether they voted?


How do you know they didn't?


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

The referendum in the Crimea was held outside the law. Worth mentioning separately that the results of the referendum were rigged. 



> 34,2% of Crimeans took part in the "referendum" of Kremlin’s puppets, – Leader of the Crimean Tatar people Mustafa Dzhemilev said.
> 
> Dzhemilev also noted that only 0.5% of the Crimean Tatars participated in the pseudo referendum on the accession of Crimea to Russia. "Of 180,000 Crimean Tatars who had the right to vote in this referendum 900-1,200 people took part in it, that is, 0.5%. The most active was Russian-speaking population of Crimea, but not as much as Russian official authorities claimed," - Dzhemilev said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

censor.net.ua:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: and you say russians are brainwashed by propaganda :bash:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

It doesn't matter because this is a *direct quote*.



> March 31, Mustafa Dzemilev, one of Crimean Tatars leaders, warned of a possible bloodshed in Crimea and Southern Ukraine, Mejlis press service says.
> 
> *Speaking to CNN*, Dzemilev said it doesn’t matter that Crimean Tatars are weaker militarily than Russia. “We will open fire if the Russians move into Ukraine mainland,” he said.
> 
> ...


----------

